# Compositions for other instruments



## micheliszt (Jan 8, 2013)

I made this 2 pieces. These pieces are an exercise for me, for check my counterpoint and harmony skills.
Comment please about it. 
What do you think
The first: 
Exercise for quartet in C 

__
https://soundcloud.com/micheliszt-camacho%2Fejercicio-cuarteto-quartet

The second:
Symphony in C major (3 voices) Flutes and Basoon. 

__
https://soundcloud.com/micheliszt-camacho%2Fsymphony-in-c-major-3-voices

I think the style in both pieces is baroque. 
:tiphat: Comment and thanks for listen.


----------

